# What's your favorite breed? Need help picking new chicks



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

So my husband just built our large 6x16 ft coop so we can now get a larger amount of chicks, only problem is... I don't know what ones to get! I was thinking Black Sumatra, Mottled Cochin Bantam, Silver Laced Wyandotte, and then the Assorted Rare Breed (all off of MPC.com). I REALLY wanted some Lavendar Orpingtons, but those are ridiculously expensive so I'll have to wait. And I already have 6 silkies, which I plan on breeding if I ever want more.. since I have a slight inkling I have a roo or two on my hands. So, long story short, I'd love to hear what your favorite breeds are!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The biggest issue with which breeds are favorites is that others would think, ewww, why bother? You'd be surprised how many detest Silkies.

If you want human friendly birds then the Orps are a good choice. I had some d'Uccles, sweet little birds. The girls loved their human, the male? Not so much. But that's pretty typical for the males in the poultry world.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin's right with the Orps. Buff Orps and Barred Rocks are good egg layers and very friendly . I love Jersey Giants. I like my Speckled Sussex's and liked the Wyandottes I've had in the past. I have 10 silkies right now. I find that Polish get along very well with them.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

The Auracana's, Orpingtons & Barred Rocks are definitely my best layers. I've found my sex links do pretty well also. The Barred Rocks were super friendly until I got my rooster & now, not so much. The sex links & Auracana's seem to be friendlier with the rooster in there. I got some other breeds of chicks that I'm trying out, so will update that when they start laying in a few months.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Favorite breeds. You'll get a thousand answers lol.
I prefer standard breeds, egg layers. Barred Rocks are my favorites, Black Stars a close second. Barred Rocks seem to handle our hot summers better than other standard breeds I've owned.


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't mind getting a thousand answers! I honestly love hearing about all the different breeds and their traits. I've been thinking of getting a few Orpingtons or Wyandottes. Wyandottes have such beautiful feathering, it's almost mesmerizing! I think Polish chickens are hilarious with their hair-do's, part of the reason why I love my silkies so much, they make me laugh!

My silkies are in a smaller coop, mainly because my mother & brother in-law bought us a small coop for Christmas before we could build our large one  so they're mega spoiled with their own space.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Try 2-3 of several breeds of what you are interested in to see what you like.Wyandottes are good birds,I usually keep 3-4.I only have 1 Orpington and she is a good bird,too.My favorite are the Cochins.They come in all sorts of colors,standard and bantam.I always have the standard,they are very docile and look like big balls of feathers with a head and feet.They are not the best layers but are excellent setters.Cochin roosters are big babies.Brahmas and Ameraucanas(Easter Eggers) are also really good breeds.There are so many to choose from.Have fun picking them out!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea it's like being in a candy store! It seems that most of the breeds I've gotten I've found something to love.


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

That's what I was thinking of doing, chicken queen. I wasn't sure if I could do that, have a bunch of breeds all together, so I was a little iffy on buying a few varieties. I was mainly worried they wouldn't get along, or they'd not let some in for warmth, etc. But if that's not the case, then variety central here I come! Haha. I was looking at Mottled Cochins because they're beautiful and so fluffy! Also the frizzles are so darn cute.

I was also thinking of getting a Black Sumatra rooster for my large coop. They are gorgeous! I'd love to see what mixes of babies he makes with the hens I pick. I was just curious if anyone on here has had any sumatras? I haven't seen anyone talk about them either.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

Chickens are chickens no matter the breed. Fortunately, they're not like some people...color/breed don't matter as far as them getting along. At least that's been my personal experience so far. They just have some issues with new-comers Until they get used to each other. I now have 13 different breeds from 11 different locations with 10 more coming with the chicks & they're just fine. My only suggestion is keeping the show chickens separate from any roosters. I'm actually making chicken saddles for my hens right now because my rooster has torn up the feathers on my hens' backs really bad.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh lord, favorite breeds.... I have to say I keep coming back to Cornish. They lay fairly decently, the white laced reds are super pretty, and they're too smart for their own good. They're somewhat friendly but really I love them because they're always up to something. Same reason I like the leghorns... which are skittish as anything but whew are they fun to watch free ranging! Those buggars fly everywhere! (And often get on the other breeds nerves...) 

My friendliest breeds were heritage Rhode Island Reds and Seramas. I had Buff Orps once... so dumb they kept killing themselves doing really stupid things (like drowning in the water bowl....) Never had them again, nor did I have any other breed die in the same fashion! 

I found the Cornish and the Brabanters had the strongest sense of humor and the Dorkings just made me laugh with their crazed fast-paced waddling to get food. Like little Dolly Parton birds! Plus they laid all winter long and were my favorite meaties to boot... Really just depends what you are looking for...


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

I just bought some local heritage RIR hatching eggs! And they threw in 3 olive eggers too  I'm pretty excited! I still have my 16 chicks coming in late May, and 6 more silkie hatching eggs coming on Monday, but I couldn't wait to start incubating


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's always exciting to hatch eggs.I wish you hatching success!!!


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you! I tried candling today (day 4) but the Olive eggs are way too dark to see anything, and I think I might be seeing something in the RIR eggs. Going to give it to day 10 before I candle again!


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

White Leghorns b/c they are friendly with
our kids and they lay lots of large white eggs.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have had a number of breeds and eventually became fond of Bantam Wyandottes, Old English, and Dutch. With Standards, a well bred Plymouth Rock is hard to beat for gentleness and egg laying. Australorps and Cuckoo Marans are excellent layers also and similar in temperament to Plymouth Rocks. California Grays are less skittish than Leghorns and lay well for white eggs.


----------

